# Drills and Exercises for Clutching Feathers



## Thesemindz (Nov 28, 2010)

I was working on a list of different drills and exercises you can work from the beginner technique Clutching Feathers and I came up with the following ideas so far.

Clutching Feathers -

Psychology and physiology of attacks to the head
Basic attacks to the head and defenses
Hair grabs static/in combination/spontaneous/sparring
Hair grabs pushing hair grabs pulling
Hair grabs to shake the head to cause disorientation and confusion
Hair grabs as takedowns
Basic hair grab escapes
Striking the grabbing arm
Shielding the head with the pinning hand
Applying wrist locks and arm bars from hair grabs
Stance control while connected to an opponent
Zones of sanctuary
Canceling an opponents height, width, and depth with stance changes and by extending opponent's arm and using knuckle pressure with the off hand
Taking the front
Taking the back
Clearing for strikes
Using stance transitions and torque to generate striking power
Using aggressive blocking to generate torque in the opponent (anatomical repositioning)
Working to hugs, holds, takedowns
Grafting to Raking Mace or Sword of Destruction
Back and forth hair grab to defense to hair grab

Do you guys have any other ideas? Just looking for some new drills to work.

Thanks.


-Rob


----------



## Doc (Dec 18, 2010)

Thesemindz said:


> I was working on a list of different drills and exercises you can work from the beginner technique Clutching Feathers and I came up with the following ideas so far.
> 
> Clutching Feathers -
> 
> ...



The hair grab is all of the above as you stated, but on an advanced level it is a nerve activation in the scalp for a takedown. This will dictate HOW you pin the hand to control that action.


----------

